# Yao Ming extended 5 years, estimated 75 mil [fox news]



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

Sweet! :banana:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

There goes one of the Lakers targets for 2 years from now.

Good for Yao. I hope, unlike most players these days, he retires where he started.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, Yao's just the kinda guy that won't leave for the money, unless what he's offered is insulting. And I mean Houston has treated him very well since draft day, the management has been very patient with him.

Congrats Yao, I know you'll spend the money well.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It could be for a little more than $75 million (according to CF.net), but is the absolute maximum. It is a 5 year extension, so we still have him under contract for 6 more years.

We've heard alot of good news this summer, but this easily beats everything.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

perfect ending to our off-season if no more moves are made


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

this declares the ending of "yao to lakers" rumor, sweet! :banana:


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

I smell championships


----------



## jminges (Aug 25, 2005)

If Samual Dalembert can get $70 M and Joe Johnson can get $80 M 

I find it very hard to believe Yao Ming will sign for $75 M.


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

McGrady said:


> Sweet! :banana:


 :clap: You're gotdang right this is sweeeettt!!!! :biggrin: I was wonderin when they were gonna get around to that, sick of hearing about PJ's seducing Yao away from us to the Lakers, which I thought was ridiculous. This summer has proven it, there are some athletes who take winning seriously and will choose winning/teamwork over the benjamins. (Stromile, DAnderson, now Yao) yeaaaa baby...
p.s. no more moves neccessary


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I thought that there was no way that yao was going to leave houston. And i was right. If he did decide to go it would be like carlos beltran times a thousand.(That came from that movie Team America.)If no one caught it.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yaomania is running wild brother


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

There goes the Laker fans dreams, hah.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

jminges said:


> If Samual Dalembert can get $70 M and Joe Johnson can get $80 M
> 
> I find it very hard to believe Yao Ming will sign for $75 M.


Are you saying Yao is overpaid? :biggrin: 

Anyway, since the Lakers could theritically still acquire Yao via trade, don't expect the 'rumors' to go away anytime soon.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Not suprised. I never thought he'd leave the Rockets. But what a hell of an off-season for the Rockets. Swift, Anderson(eh okay, nice addition for the price), and resigning Yao. I can't wait to see how he does this season.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Yaomania is running wild brother


I think it's "Yao*a*mania is running wild brother. It's Hulk*a*mania. Can you smell what the Rockets are cookin! Hey Lakers, choke on this slap nuts.

My bad, "Wrestling, the best comedy in the world!!!"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Of course he was never going to the Lakers, same with Amare, because their teams are going to give extensions before the season. It was merely a formality.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd say Yao would never leave Houston... you could tell in his first year he was very grateful to the organisation for helping him settle into a new place, crucial since he's lived in China all his life before then... The city's really taken to him, and vice versa... Also his level of loyalty is on of the strongest in the league... so don't think he'd ever even consider skipping town


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

TracywtFacy said:


> I'd say Yao would never leave Houston... you could tell in his first year he was very grateful to the organisation for helping him settle into a new place, crucial since he's lived in China all his life before then... The city's really taken to him, and vice versa... Also his level of loyalty is on of the strongest in the league... so don't think he'd ever even consider skipping town



Is the deal official yet? I can't see it anywhere.
I am not surprised at all Yao stays in Houston and so will TMac. With Stro, I think you have your 2,4,5 for the future. all's left is to spend the MLE on a 1 or a 3 next season and lock him up for 5 years.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jminges said:


> If Samual Dalembert can get $70 M and Joe Johnson can get $80 M
> 
> I find it very hard to believe Yao Ming will sign for $75 M.


Yao's contract probably means less to him than those other guys. Yao's NBA contract is probably pocket change compared to the endorsement money he makes, here and overseas.


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

jminges said:


> If Samual Dalembert can get $70 M and Joe Johnson can get $80 M
> 
> I find it very hard to believe Yao Ming will sign for $75 M.


Yao was maxed out...

There are league rules for the maximum amount of money a team could pay a player. I think for resigning a player, it's 30% of the cap or 115% of last year's salary, whichever is higher.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

that is great that yao is resgined. Himself and tmac are the future of this franchisee for the next half decade. resigning him was a top priority. Hopefully he starts producing a bit more near his potential. despite him not playing to his potential, he is still a top 3 center in this age of crappy centers. lets just hope this talk of him working on his weaknesses this off season equate into better performances next season.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

jminges said:


> If Samual Dalembert can get $70 M and Joe Johnson can get $80 M
> 
> I find it very hard to believe Yao Ming will sign for $75 M.



Dalembert and JJ's contract is for 6 years
Yao is for 5 years


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

it's popluar in the meida to think that if your a top player YOU MUST play for a team in a big city, IE nyc or la. Let's not forget media that Houston isn't exactly a ghost town.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Conratulations! This would be great deal for Rockets, if this deal happened.


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

KJay said:


> it's popluar in the meida to think that if your a top player YOU MUST play for a team in a big city, IE nyc or la. Let's not forget media that Houston isn't exactly a ghost town.


Players may actually prefer to play in a less hectic environment.


----------

